# Gone Away for Xmas.....



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

As per usual, the usual drag away for xmas.....


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

WHACK!!

...that's a cyber slap, just for you!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Tomah!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Tough luck mate... will be thinking of you in your hard times :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Looks like a nice place to stay and excellent pics.

Love the one with the pool balls. Sometimes I really like a pic without knowing why? This one just has a great feel to it. A lot of people would be tempted to leave this in colour as the balls will be multicoloured but I love the fact its in black and white.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

tomah said:


> WHACK!!
> 
> ...that's a cyber slap, just for you!


Another!! Take that...... Have a great time!! :wave:

Is that place yours or rented for the occasion? Looks lovely either way.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats just cruel... this type of photography post should be banned...

Jammy so and So...:lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing place and photos. How warms the pool? :argie:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I speak for everyone here, when I say, YOU ****!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

nah, I'm not jealous, the over head cables kill it for me.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Worst look at my holiday post ever 

I'd also check out that vignetting on your lens  :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome photos as usual - and not jealous at all!

What lens were you using?


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I bet it was really hard dragging yourself away.  

Hope you enjoy it though. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You can go off people you know, bloody show off.

Great place, great pics, have a good un G:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Belongs to people we know in Palm Springs so we are only squatting til new year. It's sunny but pool is only for the brave until you get the heat on. 

Lenses were a mix 17-35 f2.8, 85 f1.4 and lens baby scout with fisheye optic.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Couple More:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Some great shots there!! :thumb:

That last one's what the UK'll look like shortly.........:devil:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Couple more from today at Salton Sea:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

You go to some right dives mate ...lol :thumb:

Have fun... if you can manage it 

Cracking pics to btw

Edit: Just scrolled through the updated pics... loving the camped up T-Rex !

Is it me or does there seem to be a lot of junk just left around, does the US have a fly tipping problem  ? I'm sure you have to hunt these places out and they would definitely be off the beaten track but thats some random sh!t


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hope it snows  bah humbug and all that...

that looks lovely


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

You jammy sod! Still,you've got coming back home to look forward to!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> You go to some right dives mate ...lol :thumb:
> 
> Have fun... if you can manage it
> 
> ...


Its maybe an unfair representation on my part but its all down to looking for locations like that, google "Salton Sea" and you'll get my drift, think hippy, crack smoking town that time forgot then you're there!



herbiedacious said:


> You jammy sod! Still,you've got coming back home to look forward to!


Coming home is a bit of a mixed blessing, American Airlines have looked after us with some very nice seats on the way back and their service up the front is superb, however 3 days after landing I have to move lock stock and barrel 550 miles away to the highlands of Scotland.....:doublesho


----------

